# Insects/cockroaches etc..



## Cocktielfreak (Apr 29, 2009)

How do l keep these little creeps away from my aviary. Is there any spray that will kill them and not be harmful to cockatiels?


----------



## cvalleytiels (Jul 10, 2011)

They sell sprays for bugs that are safe for birds like this http://www.amazon.com/Control-Natural-Aviary-Cage-Spray/dp/B00556359W


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Sevin Dust is safe for birds.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if you are in certain places in canada (maybe canada wide, im not sure) you wont be able to get sevin dust. its illegal for certain cities to sell, maybe all of canada, im not sure. i went to buy it as i had baby starlings with mites... only to learn they dont carry it as its illegal to sell here!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Why would Sevin dust be illegal to sell? That just doesn't make sense as it's one of the safest insecticides made. Diotomaceous earth will also work, but not as well as sevin dust.

Not sure what practically non toxic means but this might be another option.


> Boric acid is practically nontoxic to birds, fish, aquatic invertebrates, and relatively nontoxic to beneficial insects. It’s noncrop herbicidal use may harm endangered or threatened plants, and therefore EPA is requiring three phytotoxicity studies to assess these risks (U.S. EPA 1993).


http://www.beyondpesticides.org/inf...sheets/leasttoxic/boricacid_borates_borax.htm


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thats what the hardware store told me. that it was illegal to sell as it was bad for the environment??? i dunno. i couldnt find it anywhere and thats what they told me


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I hate to tell you this but any insecticide is bad for the environment, even the safe ones. Anything that alters the ecosystem by adding or removing is bad for the environment, even beneficial insects if they throw off the balance of good vs bad bugs. That's a crock. Sorry, that's just how I feel. I bet GE foods are legal though. Right?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

GE food stores? im not sure what they are.


i personally think its stupid, but thats what i was told, not sure how true it is or not.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

googling it i came across this... it was an interesting read...
http://www.doityourself.com/forum/gardening-horticulture/96703-use-sevin-dust.html


maybe thats why? this forum seemed to be really against it... gardening forum


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Genetically Engineered foods. Where they take genes from one plant or an animal and splice them into another plant. That link didn't work for me. Sevin dust was the first poultry dust I ever bought and I've used it for years for dogs and birds.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i completely trust your word and srtiels word on the stuff. this is a forum who's advice i trust 100%. if you've used it with no problem, i believe you. 

but people may have the same problem as i did finding it.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Can you get Diotomaceous earth? It's not a poison but it does kill bugs. I wonder if you can get the spray mentioned above at petco or some place. That sounded interesting.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i no longer have the mite problem. i needed it for baby starlings with mites, but they all passed away. we used a mite cage spray for the bathroom they were in and we havent had a problem. 

but for future reference, i will keep that one in mind. 

i just put that for input in case someone has the same troubles i did.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I think we lost the original poster.


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

Boric acid works! We had an ant problem and what we did was mix some boric acid and sugar and put it in an old takeout container. We poked some SMALL holes in the takeout container (big enough for the buggies to get in and out, but too small for curious beaks to get in) the sugar attracts the bugs, they get coated in the boric acid and cart it back to the nest. Just vacuum lots so any bits that get tracked out don't get eaten by the birds. Small quantities won't do anything to them, but why risk it?


----------

